# Bear Track or High Banks Campgrounds (Newaygo Co)?



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking for a rustic campground in the Newaygo Co area with nice private sites that are on either a river or lake. I visited Nichols Lake and Benton Lake recently near Baldwin and really liked the size and privacy of the sites, but not a single one of them were on the water. Anyone know if Bear Track (near Wellston) or High Banks (near Baldwin) are any good?

Any other ideas? Willing to drive several hours to find a place similar to the campgrounds I grew up around in the UP.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

North side of Tippy dam has a rustic state camp ground on the backwaters and behind them are the rustic forest service camp sites and most of them are on the water. When you camp on the forest service you can stay at one camp site for two weeks before you have to move and all you need is a forest sevice parking pass. One of my favorite places to camp. You can fish for walleye, pike,catfish, bluegill, perch,crappie ,smallmouth and large mouth. If you want you can go on the other side of the dam and fish the river for what ever is in season. Browns, steelhead ,salmon, walleye, rainbows and smallmouth. Hope this helps.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Do both the mdnr and usfs grounds have sites on the water? Are the sites separated sufficiently by trees to feel nice an private? Sorry to be so specific, but we're leaving after work Thursday and will have no oportunity to see the sites first.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Also, I can't find much for maps... are the camgrounds you referring to right by the dam, near Dilling Rd or up by Red Bridge? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

